# Schneiderei auf 300+?



## Pajerant (8. Februar 2008)

Moin^^
wollte ma fragen wo ioch schneidern auf 375 bringen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wäre nett wen ihr mir helft^^
mfg
Pajerant


----------



## Pomela (8. Februar 2008)

liest du Sig...


----------



## Spichty (11. April 2008)

Kannst bei der Ehrenfeste oder Thrallmar lernen


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. August 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Kannst bei der Ehrenfeste oder Thrallmar lernen



Ab welchem Level ?

Oder kann ich mich auch mit einem Level 50er hinporten lassen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Ich müsste mal meine Tonnen von Netherstoff wandeln. _


----------



## noizycat (25. August 2008)

Pomela die Sig ist geil ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, du kannst doch z.B. nach Shatt porten lassen, von dort kannst du dann glaub ich gleich rüberfliegen, da man die FPs schon hat.


----------



## bruderelfe (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Alle fps, haste am anfang mal nicht gleich auch in scherbe nicht, Aber ehrenfeste haste gleich!
Nur ob er schon rumfliegen kann mit seinen lev50 mag ich bezeifelen weil scherbe ist erst ab lev 58 gedacht!


----------

